# [installer kde] besoin d'aide

## benas2983

j'aimerai installer kde en tapant "emerge kde"

mais il reste peut etre 19 packet a telecharger (sur 235 je crois...) et la il bloque:

Resolving ftp... failed: temporary failure in name resolution

!!!Couldn't download 'aselle-0.60.5.tar.gz'.Aborting.

Fetch failed for 'app-text/aspell-0.60.5'

!!! can't process invalid log file: merge.error

et je ne sais pas quoi faire...

Je penser qu'il fallait rajouter une commande dans le USE (/etc/make.conf) mais en a tellement...

moi dans mon fichiet make.conf:

USE="-qt3 -qt4 -arts -kde -zlib X dbus gtk hal avi gtk2 gpm nls dvd alsa cdr lcms"

aider moi s'il vous plaitLast edited by benas2983 on Wed Aug 12, 2009 7:46 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## tomk

Moved from Desktop Environments to French.

----------

## Gronono

Bonjour,

Le message dit "temporary failure in name resolution". C'est surement un problème temporaire de résolution de nom DNS. Tu dois avoir perdu ta connexion Internet durant l'emerge. 

Essaye de relancer un emerge kde pour voir.

----------

## Temet

Hum, le doute m'habite...

Tu veux donc installer KDE avec le USE suivant :

 *Quote:*   

> USE="-qt3 -qt4 -arts -kde -zlib X dbus gtk hal avi gtk2 gpm nls dvd alsa cdr lcms"

 

Je te conseille de parcourir le handbook sur la gestion des flags. Tu débutes, ça arrive de faire des incohérences.

Sinon, tu peux changer dans ton make.conf les mirroirs de téléchargement, rajoute des mirroirs pour le téléchargement des paquets.

----------

## geekounet

+1 pour Temet

Et peux-tu mettre ton titre du topic en conformité avec les conventions de notre forum s'il te plait ? Merci  :Smile: 

----------

## benas2983

[quote="Temet"]Hum, le doute m'habite...

Tu veux donc installer KDE avec le USE suivant :

 *Quote:*   

> USE="-qt3 -qt4 -arts -kde -zlib X dbus gtk hal avi gtk2 gpm nls dvd alsa cdr lcms"

 

Je te conseille de parcourir le handbook sur la gestion des flags. Tu débutes, ça arrive de faire des incohérences.

Je débute effectivement, et je dois dire qu'apres le X dans le USE se n'ai que des nom que j'ai rajouter pour voir si sa changer quelque chose...

J'avais bien perdu ma connection... le eth0 s'été barer... 

et quand je le remet via cette command modprobe 8139too il continu a installer et a telecharger puis redisparet....

comprend pas tout!! suis-je obligé de retapé cete commande chaque fois que sa plante?

----------

## loopx

Etrange cette histoire .. Met à jour ta gentoo avant l'emerge de KDE ... ca ira peut être mieux  :Smile: 

----------

## Pixys

 *benas2983 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> et quand je le remet via cette command modprobe 8139too il continu a installer et a telecharger puis redisparet....
> 
> comprend pas tout!! suis-je obligé de retapé cete commande chaque fois que sa plante?

 

Tu as lu le manuel ?

Et notamment la partie qui concerne les modules

----------

## benas2983

alors pour vos deux reponse merci!

Pour la mise a jour de gentoo, je veux bien mais quel commande dois-je metre?

Pour la lecture du manuel, j'avoue n'avoir pas compris se qu'il voulait dire... kernel...

par contre la j'ai un autre probleme: 

The specific snippet of code:  

                             emake || die "died running emake; $FUNCNAME:make"

 the die  message:

  died running emake, kde_src_compile:make

If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kdewebdev-3.5.8-r1/temp/build.log'

the build environement file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kdewebdev-3.5.8-r1/temp/environnement'

GNU info directory index is up-to-date.

Important: 1config files in '/etc' need updating

see the CONFIGURATION FILES section of the merge

Man page to learn how to update config files.

Merci de m'aider

----------

## geekounet

 *benas2983 wrote:*   

> Merci de m'aider

 

Merci de relire mon post   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Pixys

Afin de mettre en application la demande formulée par notre modérateur adoré, ici geekounet (oui, on a plusieurs modérateurs adorés), tu repars à ton premier message et tu cliques sur "éditer" en haut à droite. Tu pourras modifier le titre de ton post.

Concernant ton problème, avant toute chose (re)lis bien tout le manuel qui concerne l'installation.

Kernel = noyau.

En console pour trouver les chemins plus facilement, appuis sur la touche "Tab" de ton clavier, ça te proposeras différents choix (auto-complétion)

[blague on]tu veux pas installer Ubuntu ?[/blague off]

Normalement, en suivant le manuel à la lettre, ça passe tout seul.

Bon courage.

----------

## benas2983

c'est bon la? Geekounet

Pour le passage de kernel je l'ai fait mon eth0 est bien configurer c'est juste qu'il s'enleve pendant le emerge kde et du coup sa le fait planter.... 

est si compliquer d'installer gentoo que l'on veuille me changer de version?

Je suis pas si nul que sa j'ai 27ans et j'ai passer mes 5derniere années a configurer des serveur css et la j'ai voulu me faire un pc avec linux pour pouvoir y loger un serveur dédié css

Voila en gros le pourquoi

J'ai peut etre pas choisi le plus simple mais sa fait une semaine que je suis dessus alors j'aimerai finir pour enfin avoir un environnement!

taper les commandes c'est bien mais le copier coller c'est qd meme mieu ^^

voila merci pour vos aide et conseil je suis tout ouïe ^^

----------

## Pixys

Le module de ta carte réseau est en dur ou en module dans ton noyau ?

qu'est ce que renvoie la commande 

```
# rc-update show
```

 et puis un 

```
# lsmod
```

 juste après le boot de ta machine

----------

## xaviermiller

 *benas2983 wrote:*   

> Pour la mise a jour de gentoo, je veux bien mais quel commande dois-je metre?

 

Salut,

As-tu déjà lu le "handbook" et ce qui concerne KDE dans la documentation ?

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/fr/list.xml

----------

## Temet

C'est pas une question d'être nul ou pas!

Y en a qui ont débuté linux avec Gentoo, mais c'est pas une majorité quand même (je pense).

Le soucis c'est qu'apparemment tu n'as pas suivi le handbook à la lettre pour l'installation. C'est pas évident, faut savoir qu'il est là. Je ne sais pas s'il est toujours aussi bien fait qu'à l'époque car la doc Gentoo s'obsolètise de plus en plus.

Il pourrait en effet être plus encourageant de commencer avec une distribution plus grand public, genre OpenSuse (si tu es intéressé par KDE) ou Fedora (si t'aimes le rustique //troll). L'installation est rapide (aller, 1 heure grand maximum) et simple et te permettra de te familiariser avec un environnement Linux.

Ensuite, si tu souhaites approfondir le sujet, Gentoo est une merveilleuse école pour ça  :Wink: 

Si tu souhaites persévérer dans ton installation de Gentoo, il va falloir lire le handbook du début à la fin.

Perso je l'avais lu avant l'installation et pendant... et ça s'est bien déroulé. Cependant, j'avais quelques années de linux derrière moi déjà.

Bonne chance  :Wink: 

----------

## benas2983

oui j'ai le le hanbook qui ma beaucoup aider mais quelques commande(2ou3 a tout casser) ne marche plus et comme tu la dit si bien avant la doc Gentoo s'obsolètise de plus en plus. ce pour quoi je n'y est pas trop fait attention...

Le probleme pour le eth0 est regler! Merci a Pixys pour le rc-update show qui ma montrer que l'eth0 n'été pas par defaut!

Malheureusement encore un probleme voulant s'acharner sur moi...

quand je relance emerge kde il me dit:  

                            !!! all ebuilds that could satisfy ">=media-libs/gstreamer-0.10.22" have been masked

                            !!! One of the following masked packages is required to conplete your request:

                           -media-libs/gstgstreamer-0.10.23 (masked by: EAPI 2)

                           -media-libs/gstgstreamer-0.10.22 (masked by: EAPI 2)

The current version of portage supports EAPI '1' . you must upgrade to a newer version of portage before EAPI masked packages can be intalled.

(dependency required by "media-libs/gstreamer-0.10.22" [ebuilds])

J'ai bien compris qui fallait update une nouvelle version mais comment?

----------

## xaviermiller

```
emerge -DuNav world
```

Tu es parti de quel "stage" pour installler ?

----------

## benas2983

je suis partit de la http://www.gentoo.org/doc/fr/handbook/handbook-alpha.xml?part=1&chap=2

emerge -DuNav world sa me fait le meme bug avec un autre fichier "sys-libs/e2fsprogs-libs-1.41.3"  .................. required by "sys-fs/e2fsprogs-libs-1.41.3-r1"

!!!probleme resolving dependencies for sys-apps/man-pages

!!!depgraph creation failed

----------

## ghoti

 *benas2983 wrote:*   

> The current version of portage supports EAPI '1' . you must upgrade to a newer version of portage before EAPI masked packages can be intalled.

 

Bref, avant toute chose ==> emerge -uD portage !  :Wink: 

Cela dit, tu n'auras pas la dernière version stable de kde en faisant "emerge kde" ! Il s'agit en effet de la dernière version monolithique 3.5.9 qui n'est plus d'actualité.

La dernière version stable est la 3.5.10 qui comporte un ebuild par application.

Si tu veux tout kde, avec le blink-blink complet ==> emerge kde-meta

Si tu veux choisir tes applications : emerge kdebase-startkde et voir le manuel pour les détails  :Wink: 

----------

## xaviermiller

ALPHA ? TU as un processeur Alpha ? !!!

----------

## Biloute

Pour ceux qui trouvent la doc sur portage obsolete moi je dis tapez

```
man emerge
```

Y pas plus à jour.

Sinon est-ce que tu peux nous donner le contenu complet de ton /etc/make.conf et aussi le résultat de

```
# lspci
```

----------

## _Seth_

La doc et le handbook ne sont absolument pas obsolète ! Ils sont régulièrement remis à jour et pour le handbook, je l'utilise régulièrement pour aiguiller des amis et il est complètement à jour (amd64 et x86).

@benas2983 : attention, comme te le fait remarquer XavierMiller, le lien vers le handbook que tu indiques est celui des pour les processeurs alpha. Tu as du te tromper de version, regarde plutôt celui pour les processeurs "classiques" 32 bits (appelés x86) ou 64 bits (appelés amd64).

 *benas2983 wrote:*   

> oui j'ai le le hanbook qui ma beaucoup aider mais quelques commande(2ou3 a tout casser) ne marche plus

 

Quelles sont les commandes qui n'ont pas marchées ? Indique les nous pour voir s'il faut corriger le handbook, comme ça les suivant n'auront pas le problème.

----------

